# new HS720 with oil leak



## frnak (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi There just picked up a new HS 720 4weeks back and noticed a good amount of oil underneath the unit , I opened the oil dipstick and oil was filled to the max from the supplier , could that have been the issue although even if they overfilled it how would it leak . the unit has been sitting level ground . the unit has never been used yet still brand new , supplier supposedly did the PDI.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF frnak

:moved: You had this posted in the help desk area and that's for problems with how the forum itself works. I moved this to the Honda area. It could also go to the general maintenance area.

I would take it back to the dealer. There are a couple reasons I can think of why it might leak a little oil but since you haven't run it and it's new I'd let them worry about it if you have the means to transport it.
When you get it back I'd run it for a while and put it on cardboard to monitor if there is still a problem.

.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF. The prep person may have just over filled or missed the fill opening and didn't take the time to clean the mess. I would wipe it down and use it if an obvious leak can't be seen.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Does the oil smell like gas? If you're going to keep running it, make sure to remove enough oil so that it's no longer over-filled. Running with the oil over-filled can be bad for the engine.


----------

